# Clicking hip sounds



## Mahir (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

Eddie is a 4 months old male Vizsla pup. He is very active and loves running around. We've been building up Eddie's exercise very gradually and are still in the build up phase. A maximum of 30 minutes a day until he is about 8 months old. Sometimes he just likes to continue and then we give in and walk him for about an hour and a half. 

Over the last 2 days we've noticed a distinct clicking sound around his joints, predominantly around his hips. Immediately we called the breeder who has confirmed that there were no hip issues in all Eddie's blood-lines.
We are a bit concerned now but also know that puppies display the bizarrest of bizarre symptoms that are not related to any of the common diseases this breed is prone to. 

In the beginning when he joined our family we used to run to the vet with every little hiccup he'd have and the vet would just say that we have to relax with him... now I am not sure if we are overreacting again to the clicking sounds or if we really should take him to the vet.

Any information on this is highly appreciated.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Call the Vet and discuss the issue. A clicking sound in the hips of a young dog isn't normal. It could be a growth spurt or something. Hopefully it's just an isolated thing
I suspect that the vet will want to do an xray, or a pelvic exam. It's too early to definitively check for dysplasia if that is what you are worried about.
Cut back on the walk time for now. More walks of shorter duration would be the "norm".
While a poll is a good interactive process. I would go to the Vet first off.

I supplement my dogs with Cosequine. Most would say it's gilding the lily in a young dog, but it's my lily to gild.


----------



## ClaireJJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Mahir, 

Did you get anywhere with the vet? My Vizsla is 2 years old and in the last few days I have noticed the same noise you describe. It does not appear to be causing her any trouble, she does not notice it, but like you I am worried. I will be investigating with the vet myself but any info you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------

